

Venture Funding of U.S. Startups Last Year Was Most Since 2000 - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-16/it-s-official-startup-funding-last-year-was-biggest-since-2000.html

======
Plough_Jogger
It is inevitable that US venture funding eventually rose to Y2K levels, and I
would argue that it will likely continue to grow.

There were only 361 million Internet users in 2000, in the entire world. For
perspective, that’s 40% of Facebook's daily active users. As global smartphone
penetration continues to grow, market sizes only get bigger.

This idea of a high water mark of venture funding that indicates the presence
of a bubble is nonsense. I'm not making a comment on the current funding
environment but am wholly rejecting the idea of using historic venture funding
levels as an indicator.

